# Is this a good salary deal for Dubai?



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm really struggling to make the big decision to move over to Dubai. I have the contract but do not have the local knowledge to see what kind of life I would lead.

The basic salary, or cash benefit offered is :

153,000 AED per annum (12,750/Month)
145,000 AED Utilities ( 12,000/Month)
14,000 AED Transport Allowance (1200/Month)

The non cash benefits equate to 62,000 AED / Year
and include. Medical insurance, ticket home to UK, Annual leave.

What kind of lifestyle would that money provide? Looking at 2 or 3 bed apartment or villa and fairly decent social life, out couple times a week.

My wife will be commuting to work in the UK and will earn approx 150,000 AED per annum.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Doing what?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Commuting to work in the uk? I believe your going to run into tax issues.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't even know what you are going to be doing for work, but my thoughts are you are getting hosed. Ask for more in compensation.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

please share the type of work then we would be able to let you know if this package is good according to the job.. just to let you know with this salary you cant really make a the best living in Dubai specially with a wife ... if your single then you can at least manage with it


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> I don't even know what you are going to be doing for work,* but my thoughts are you are getting hosed. Ask for more in compensation.*


That depends entirely on his experience and what he's going to be doing surely?


----------



## iccadubai (Oct 18, 2010)

Its depending on your expenses of your life and difference between your wife and you commuting to work.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Commuting to work in the uk? I believe your going to run into tax issues.


SHE (his wife) will have tax issues.

If she has income arising in the UK and/or is carrying out this work in the UK, then she will be subject to UK income tax.
-


----------



## imr2009 (Nov 3, 2009)

That makes about 26K / month (cash) just from your salary. I dont know about the rest of you but according to me that is a good salary considering there are no jobs in Dubai or in UK but again it depends on what you will be doing and how many years of experience you have. The utilities part of your salary can easily cover Rent (3 bedroom - 2000sq.ft. apartment on the beach or a large villa elsewhere + all utilities and bills). that is if you want to live luxuriously. You can get a decent 2 bed apartment (1200 sq.ft. new with Gym and pool) now for AED 5-6K / month 10 min from the beach and minimize your utilities as well. If you dont have kids then you save even more as schools are expensive here. 

Here is a breakdown of costs for 2 people living in a new 2 bed apartment + 1 Honda accord new car:

Rent: AED 5000-6000 (in new locations in Dubai) 
Utilities: AED 1500 (approx) include the following:

[Telephone (monthly charge of landline: AED 15 / month) + useage approx AED 200/month
Internet: AED 250 (16 Mb/s line)(monthly)
Electricity + water: AED 450 / month (includes housing fees)
A/C: depends on where you live and size. In some areas in new Dubai, A/C is paid by landlord. Otherwise you will be paying approx. AED 300 / month
TV: AED 200-300 / month depending on package. ]

Car installments: AED 1800-2000 (purchase price of new Accord:AED 85000)
Car insurance (3000/yr) + maintenance (3000/yr) + fuel(3000/yr) = AED 750 / month

Average Daily spending on food = AED 200 for 2 people (which is a lot and can be reduced to half if cooking is done at home) = AED 6000 / month
Health expenses = AED 200 / month
Entertainment = AED 3000 per month (includes weekend activities bars, restaurants, nightclubs etc.)

Total spending per month = AED 19300 (approx). This is for 2 people. 

Your combined household cash income is AED 38,500. You can still save AED 19000 per month together.


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

imr2009 said:


> That makes about 26K / month (cash) just from your salary. I dont know about the rest of you but according to me that is a good salary considering there are no jobs in Dubai or in UK but again it depends on what you will be doing and how many years of experience you have. The utilities part of your salary can easily cover Rent (3 bedroom - 2000sq.ft. apartment on the beach or a large villa elsewhere + all utilities and bills). that is if you want to live luxuriously. You can get a decent 2 bed apartment (1200 sq.ft. new with Gym and pool) now for AED 5-6K / month 10 min from the beach and minimize your utilities as well. If you dont have kids then you save even more as schools are expensive here.
> 
> Here is a breakdown of costs for 2 people living in a new 2 bed apartment + 1 Honda accord new car:
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. That was what I was hoping for. Seems crazy that we would struggle to have a decent life on approx £6,000 UK pounds a month income. I've heard it is expensive in Dubai though.

As for work I would be working for Emirates in Customer Service Manager role.


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> SHE (his wife) will have tax issues.
> 
> If she has income arising in the UK and/or is carrying out this work in the UK, then she will be subject to UK income tax.
> -


Wife is Cabin crew for BA and will out of the uk for long periods whilst in Dubai and overseas with work. 

How is the 90 day max rule applied? I'm sure days returning and leaving the country are not included?


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> I don't even know what you are going to be doing for work, but my thoughts are you are getting hosed. Ask for more in compensation.


Really? 60,000 UK pounds tax free? Is that really that bad?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

KINGY2110 said:


> Really? 60,000 UK pounds tax free? Is that really that bad?


As I said, it depends on the role and experience you have. 

I'd say it's a decent offer for the job you'd be doing.

I get the feeling there's a lot of unrealistic people around here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KINGY2110 said:


> Thanks mate. That was what I was hoping for. Seems crazy that we would struggle to have a decent life on approx £6,000 UK pounds a month income. I've heard it is expensive in Dubai though.
> 
> As for work I would be working for Emirates in Customer Service Manager role.


Life is expensive here, but how much you spend depends on your lifestyle. Clothing and toiletries are more expensive, as are books and magazines, alcohol and some food.

Depending on whenyou leave the UK (& how long you remain non-resident), you may have an income tax liabilty for the remainder of a tax year. (see my website for more info)

Don't forget all the setting up costs. DEWA deposits, furniture, moving costs etc.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

to be honest.. its all about your lifestyle and expectations. 
Some of the people on this site seem to be on huge salarys and others on much less. 

If you want to come over here and drink for two days straight every weekend then this will kill your salary

the things I would consider are.. 

Do you need to have 2 lots of accomodation seeing as you will have wife living part time in the UK? 

tax - is this going to eat into your wifes salary too much? Is she better off applying for a role with emirates? 

additional costs of living apart (phone calls etc) double phone, net, power etc? 


the other thing is. 

Does this work for you? Do you WANT to move to Dubai? are YOU in a better position? Does the lifestyle here suit YOUR wants and needs? and what are YOUR life plans? 

Bear in mind.. people from third world countries come here and get paid amounts that make me cringe... HOWEVER they are still 'getting ahead' compared to how they would live and what they could achieve in their home countries and still snd money home. 

Its all relative.


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

[
the other thing is. 

Does this work for you? Do you WANT to move to Dubai? are YOU in a better position? Does the lifestyle here suit YOUR wants and needs? and what are YOUR life plans? 

Bear in mind.. people from third world countries come here and get paid amounts that make me cringe... HOWEVER they are still 'getting ahead' compared to how they would live and what they could achieve in their home countries and still snd money home. 

Its all relative.[/QUOTE]

Overall, much better off financially (before outgoings etc) and moving to a foreign country will be a great life experience. I am however very nervous about doing it, as have no real idea what daily life in Dubai is like. I have been on a couple of holidays, and they also brought me out for a 3 day interview, but it is not the same as living there full time.

What are the big frustrations? Weather in the summer is obviously one, but is general day to day lifestyle better than in the UK? Traffic, wet, M25, grey skies, people moaning 24/7.....?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

KINGY2110 said:


> [
> What are the big frustrations? Weather in the summer is obviously one, but is general day to day lifestyle better than in the UK? Traffic, wet, M25, grey skies, people moaning 24/7.....?


.. well there are still alot of Poms here.. so moaning comes with the territory  

What I have found lifestyle-wise (we haven't been here that long) bearing in mind I am from NZ so a bit of a different perspective to you:

Frustrations: everything runs on Dubai-time.. (have you been to Thailand? - Its similar to that!), if you are wanting something done be prepared to be pushy to get what you want done, when you want it and be prepared for it to take twice as long as it 'should'. 
Your wife will be stared at alot if she is white, the people here seem to have a real fascination with the 'exotic white woman' and are not embarrassed to be caught staring - she will get used to it. 
People are racist, there is a real class system here and, generally speaking, people don't associate with thoe of other nationalities. Pay scale etc is all based primarily on your passport and 'education' (having been bought up in a western country is a massive bonus here). 
It can be difficult to find information that is consistent.. however the expat forum is fantastic. 

Good things: 
Public transport is good and getting better (if you are game enough to research and use buses and metro - alot of expats don't) it is very cheap (as low as 2.30dhs for a one zone) and runs on time (a real miracle). It is also extremely safe (there are cops at every stations and cameras everywhere) and very clean. 

Food: there are some amazing restaurants (at both the expensive and cheap end of the scale). Be prepared to explore a little off the beaten track for the typical white expat and you can find some amazing, cheap food. If you eat ehtnic food it is relatively cheap to eat, meat is cheaper than NZ (not sure how it compares ot the UK) and veges/fruit from nearby countries is very cheap. If, however, you want to eat american or UK products (both fresh and packaged) or particular brands then be prepared to pay for them. We are not brand snobs and spend about 1000dhs for food at the supermarket (cooking most nights) per month. 

Things to do: There are concerts, djs, bars, pubs, golf courses, beach, and of course amazing shopping. There are things to do both cheaply and for alot of $$ if you so desire. Once again the costs for entertaining depend very much on your lifestyle. Movie tickets + snacks tend to cost us 250dhs for alot of food and a 3d movie. There is less to do in summer but you can still go out and have a drink or shisha, go out for a meal, go to the movies etc no worries. There are things to keep you busy if you are open to finding entertainment. 

Travel: from here is very cheap (though you have a similar luxury in the UK). You have the opportunity to see parts of the world you never normally would and experience a culture you probably have alot of misconceptions about. Aside from the discount I am sure you get, you can get very very cheap flights on the no frills type airlines and can get to interesting places for the weekend in anything from 45 min to 4 hours. lane:

Day to day: I think if you come here as a single, keeping yourself entertained would be expensive. However with hubby and I, we are home most weeknights or just go out somewhere nearby. Weekends we usually have a meal out, go somewhere (last week we went to festival city - a mall - as we hadn't been there before and wandered, had tea, went home). We tend to have drinks/shisha one night a week or fortnight (depending on what we are doing) and we have been on 3 trips since we have been here (athens, Oman and Qatar) we are doing a trip back home in Nov (very expensive!) but then a cheap weekend to Lebanon in December as well. Other people might choose to go out more and eat out and not travel so much but for us the travel opportunities are a real novelty cming from NZ.  

hope this helps.


----------



## vcastellvi (Oct 20, 2010)

*salary for a single*

Your are very hepful. I'm thinking to move to Dubai as well and one of the question they ask me in the job's interview was which salary I was expecting, I didn't know what to answer but after your post and searching in dubizzle I have a better idea. So, for a single person bet 18.000 - 20.000 AED/month it's a good salary isn't it? (The position is for Executive – Business Development without experience, they are going to give me 3 month training)

Thank u


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

You could live a comfortable life on that. Not sure what that is like $-wise for the position as outside of what i am looking for/know. 

Also... your salary will depend on your nationality... sad but true!


----------



## vcastellvi (Oct 20, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> You could live a comfortable life on that. Not sure what that is like $-wise for the position as outside of what i am looking for/know.
> 
> Also... your salary will depend on your nationality... sad but true!




My nacionality? so if I am a woman will decrease? yes, As u said very sad.

Well Im used now to get bet 1000 - 1500 GBP monthy in London so 3000 GBP its a lot for me. I think here the same position will be payable around 2000 GBP but after doing some searching in rents and what its about the position I think is fair enough to be expecting that salary.

(1 GBP = 2.09 NZD)
(Rent in London for a studio 550 GBP, for a room 350 GBP)

Anyway, thank u


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

nationality.. not sex... 

I work in DHS now and 18-20k in dhs is a comfortable salary for a regular person 

Yes I would have thought the salary might be higher for an exec.. though not having any experience makes a huge difference of course. 

It will be particularly comfortable if you are renting a room here. That will save you a few 1000 dhs a month right off the bat.  

Good luck!


----------



## vcastellvi (Oct 20, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> nationality.. not sex...
> 
> I work in DHS now and 18-20k in dhs is a comfortable salary for a regular person
> 
> ...



Thank u, I think I might need that luck for the second stage hehe.


----------

